# New To Nigerian Dwarfs-- Breeding & Behavior Questions



## Rebel985 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello all! I am new to raising goats in general. I have a 4 week old nigerian dwarf that I bought a few days ago... I have 2 wethers just under a year old that I bought a couple of weeks ago (which were my first goats) that are with the little guy... I have really taken an interest in the ND's. I have a couple of behavior/breeding questions that I am hoping to get good feedback on: First, can a goat be casterated at any age, or does it need to be done up to a certain age? I am considering breeding ND's, and I am wondering how the bucks behave year around if the buck is with his mate year around? Is it necessary that I have a way to separate them? Will the buck constantly "mount" the doe daily? I have always known bucks to have a real bad odor problem... Will this be true with my breeding buck? In a nut shell, the reason I originally got goats was because I had hawks attacking my chicken flock daily. So the original plan was to have them as pets to discourage the hawks. The hawk problem went away. Now, my wife and I would like to start harvesting goats milk in the future, and also breed and sell. I just dont want the awful odors and the "horny goat" problem.. Any newbie suggestions, comments, tips, etc would be greatly appreciated!!! 
Thanks,
Jeremy- From Da Bayou of Louisiana :wave:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ND will breed year round, a buck will harrass a doe even if she is pregnant and will also breed her as soon as she kids if allowed...I personally do not keep a buck with my does....wethers are perfect for keeping a buck company and a pair of does in their own pen will provide up to a gallon of milk if milked 2x a day and are from strong dairy genetics. I also won't keep a buck in with my does because I do milk and I do not want the bucky perfume on my does.

Bucks are "bucky smelling" all the time, less potent from March to July but during rut they can increase their bucky behavior and aroma from September to December by 10x...I could be exaggerating that but yes, they are very noticeable during rut.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Liz said it all about the bucks. So yes it is best to be able to separate them and if you do not want the smelly buck issue find a stud service when you do want your does bred. Or buy bred does and worry about the buck next year. 

Castration can be done at any age although I like to do it by 6 weeks old so they are fully wethers before they leave for their pet homes. 
I have weathered a year old Angora buck and you could as long as you can fit the band on; they make cow sized applicator and bands so it should be possible at any age. There are also surgical castrations but they cost more. 

I raise Nigerian Dwarf so I understand your instant love of them . :wink: Enjoy!


----------



## Rebel985 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank you both for your instant replies... Hummm... Seems as though I should get Does and not have bucks for what I am wanting to do because at this point, I have no way of separating them... If I leave the buck with the 2 weathers, will he try and mount the weathers? I hope that he would not be like that day in and day out... If that is the case, I may consider getting rid of this little guy and getting doe's instead.... It would be hard though.... We have all fell in love with him....


----------

